# Stranger Things - Season 2



## ctg (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Mouse (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks amazing, can't wait!


----------



## ctg (Oct 27, 2017)

#Justice4Barb is alive and doing well in the Stranger Things. It is as good, if not a little bit better than the first season even if Widona Ryder hasn't gone bonkers in first three episodes. Things is there's only nine of them in total. That isn't much. In fact, it's not doing justice for the mysteries that the Second Season is conjuring on the small screen. Their world could be ours. All down to those fabulous mullets.

I have to confess that I'd one. But I'm also glad that their world isn't ours as it's quite sick. The Upside Down is poisoning, and the cancer is spreading further than it has ever gone from the Hawking's Energy Research Facility. Their government is denying it. "It is fake news. Ridiculous things that the Sheriff has cooked up in his head. It never happened."

But if you saw some of the pumpkin posters, you know how real things are getting. The Stranger Thing Season Two is the best Halloween show for 2017. And you don't have to wait any longer as it's here, available now at the nearest Netflix.


----------



## ctg (Oct 29, 2017)

I finished the #Justice4Barb season and I have to say it's awfully short. Thing is they're on full throttle as soon as you click play. The Stranger Things doesn't give you meaningless blather for hours. When they the MC's say something it's most definitely relates to situation or deepens the story. But for the story you'll have to accept that there are different dimensions or planes to this world. 



Spoiler



To me Eleven is a traveller from another world. She's a princess, who got lost in Upside Down and when she found a way back, she opened a door for the supernatural to seep into the reality. But in the same time Will is the counterpart from our dimension. 

The series doesn't explain exactly how all of this became true, but after two seasons it's clear that these two children are the key for whole thing. Eleven closed the portal, but she didn't remove the evidence. The Upside Down will always be there, at the background, lurking and being ready to burst out and haunt the young audience. Although the game isn't about the youngest members as the cast adults are in hugely role. 

In the second season She... Chief Hopper played so important role on keeping Eleven from solving the problem. He isn't by anyone standard a good dad, even though he's trying his very best. But that's the thing when you're the sole head of the investigation and you two families to look after, as Eleven still probably won't know most of the things Hopper were doing when he was out from the hut. 

Why is that we'll have to give the visitors from another realm an access to television? He did a good thing by teaching eleven vocabulary, but at the same time he did damn awful job on engaging it. Instead of seeing El's brilliance, Hopper dulled it down. In other words, if he'd given some room for Eleven to proser, he wouldn't have ended digging a cornfield at 8 pm and realising he was awfully late.

By Hopper's actions he caused Eleven to run away, find his sister, learn about her mother and got himself almost killed if Will hadn't saved him. Poor Hopper, but then again the Depart of Energy's boffins weren't doing a magnificent job either. They were trying their best to contain the situation they couldn't even beginning to understand. 

All progress was made when the paranormal entered the picture, but even then the scientist were firmly sceptical even though they'd evidence literally squirming in their basement. The poor squad of redshirts had no chance of surviving with the d1ckhead scientist running the comms. They were probably best of the best US can offer to DoE, but even then they weren't enough. The beasts most lethal weapon were their alien physiology to our norms. But we don't know if the big bad is the worst opponent. 

All we know about this gargantuan beast that it's very hard opponent to kill. But in their world, he might not even be on top of the resource pyramid. There might be scarier things prowling the wasteland. What did the DoE really learn about the Upside Down?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 29, 2017)

I've seen the first ep of series 2 now, loved it. Not going to binge it, need to make it last.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 30, 2017)

I've done the same, Mouse (and said exactly the say thing!)

One thing I couldn't get over was how crisp and sharp and colourful it is! It's such a treat for the eyes.

It's nice to be back with all the characters and it's especially nice to see Joyce happy and looking much healthier than she did for most of last season.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm six episodes into season 2.  After season 1 sneaked up and caught me totally by surprise this one's burdened with all the subsequent expectations - and it hasn't disappointed at all so far.  The blend of humour, scares and the warmth of nostalgia is wonderful.  Episodes 5 and 6 were just . . .


----------



## Bugg (Oct 31, 2017)

Season 2 Ep 7



Spoiler



I was quite surprised and intrigued when I realised the episode was going to be focused solely on Eleven, but then it told such a seen-it-all-before story that I felt it undermined the pacing that had been set up in the previous two episodes.  Maybe that was intentional but the ends didn't justify the means, for me - probably because the other characters were so cliched and lacking in depth.  Did anyone really think Eleven was going to kill that guy?  Or that she wouldn't decide that, in the end, that life wasn't for her?  This ep was the series' first misstep IMO.




Ep 8



Spoiler



Back on track.  Terrific episode even if the plot beats were obvious and telegraphed way in advance (Bob's death - I was kind of hoping that was a bit of misdirection but no - , and then Eleven turning up to save the day).  I've enjoyed seeing Paul Reiser again.  From the Aliens homage at the end of ep 6 to the sort-of one here where he's like Gorman, watching the camera feeds as the others try to escape.  He's almost been the anti-Burke.  Great fun.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 31, 2017)

I have just two episodes of season 2 to watch. I love this show, the best thing is, I was the age of those kids in the years it is set, so it is hugely nostalgic as well as a great show.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 1, 2017)

I watched the final episode last night.  Very enjoyable ending.  I loved the season overall, and the development of the main characters.  I also started watching the Beyond Stranger Things chat shows.  Quite weird hearing Eleven laughing and talking with an English accent


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Nov 1, 2017)

Agreed, @Bugg.

Overall I loved S2, but it had some... interesting pacing issues. I suspect a lot of that is setting up for S3.


----------



## ctg (Nov 1, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> I suspect a lot of that is setting up for S3.



IF there is going to be Season 3. At the moment the story ends quite well.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 1, 2017)

Amelia Faulkner said:


> Agreed, @Bugg.
> 
> Overall I loved S2, but it had some... interesting pacing issues.



Yeah, it started slow to ease you back in and I loved all the character stuff, then episodes 3 to 6 motored, then came ep 7, which was a total waste IMO.




ctg said:


> IF there is going to be Season 3. At the moment the story ends quite well.



I thought they'd said it's going to be four seasons and that's it.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 1, 2017)

Stranger Things season 3 confirmed


----------



## ctg (Nov 1, 2017)

Bugg said:


> I thought they'd said it's going to be four seasons and that's it.



Then all of this is going to bridge things together as these middle chapters ties things together.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah exactly. It felt very middle-chapter-y. But I adored it anyway


----------



## Dan Jones (Nov 1, 2017)

ctg said:


> IF there is going to be Season 3. At the moment the story ends quite well.



See, at the end of series 1 I thought it was so perfect that they'd definitely ruin it if they commissioned a series 2. Ho-hum, I was proven wrong (and happily proven wrong, I hasten to add). If the Duffers have a definitive ending and route to it in mind and don't try to string it out into a shaggy dog story _a la_ Lost / Walking Dead, then I'll be very grateful. I adore this show.

ETA: the child actors in this show are astonishingly talented. The girl who plays 11 is utterly sensational.


----------



## ctg (Nov 2, 2017)

Dan Jones said:


> If the Duffers have a definitive ending and route to it in mind and don't try to string it out into a shaggy dog story _a la_ Lost / Walking Dead, then I'll be very grateful. I adore this show.



I feel they have thought most of things out when they learned about the success in the first time. The problem with the season two is that they grew the core crew with the red haired girl. Not every MC got their background expanded. There is a lot to be told on why Eleven and Will are such a special kids. And then there is the government angle as some part of knows more about these thing then they're currently admitting. So there's a plenty on what they can expand, but I feel that there's some technology they want as we still don't know much about the Upside Down. It's the ending what I'm worried about as they're so damn difficult to wrap when the audience knows there's whole another world over there. 

One thing I wonder, will it be exactly one year from season two ending as Chief Hopper indicated? If it happens around next Halloween, does it mean that there's so sort of ritual that opened the tear to our world in the first place?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 3, 2017)

I thought season 1 was more X-files ripoff. I am enjoying season 2 a lot better as the story is more complex. I'm watching 2 eps a night right now. Although I am getting a huge 13 reasons why vibe from the HS school kids. Yet, even that secondary storyline with the PTBS (Post Traumatic Barb Syndrome) is 100X better than 13 reasons.

It's refreshing that they didn't go the anthology route and kept with the mystery of the upside down universe


----------



## ctg (Nov 3, 2017)

Cli-Fi said:


> I thought season 1 was more X-files ripoff.



I thought it was a homage to Elm Street, Friday 13th and all other nasty horror movies, especially as they show young adults getting drunk and partying, while the monster prowls outside waiting for opportunity.


----------



## ctg (Nov 3, 2017)

> Watching _Stranger Things 2_ is akin to letting a wave of ’80s pop-culture nostalgia wash over you, carrying you back to movies and shows you loved from your childhood. The Duffer Brothers have created a fascinating entertainment phenomenon by mining so much of what people loved about the era. While some of the winks and references in _Stranger Things 2_ are quite upfront — James Cameron, Stephen King, and Steven Spielberg definitely come to mind — others may have slid under your radar. Let us guide the way through the pop-culture tunnels that run throughout Hawkins, Indiana.


 Every Major Pop-Culture Reference in Stranger Things 2, From A to Z

When Nancy got off her face at the party and went to say those words to Steve about their relationship, I was facepalming and thinking she's not going to get remember anything at next morning, but Steve's going to be mighty pissed. That scene was so real life that I felt sorry for Nancy.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 3, 2017)

ctg said:


> I thought it was a homage to Elm Street, Friday 13th and all other nasty horror movies, especially as they show young adults getting drunk and partying, while the monster prowls outside waiting for opportunity.



Eleven being held in a government run testing lab with guys in white coats chasing after the boys in Season 1... And you wonder why I automatically think X-Files lolz.



Spoiler



But in Season 2, they had a bunch of cigarette smoking men in a room, not just one!


----------



## ctg (Nov 3, 2017)

Spoiler






Cli-Fi said:


> But in Season 2, they had a bunch of cigarette smoking men in a room, not just one!


 No Men in Black


----------



## ctg (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 15, 2017)

We found ST on Netflix and binge watched season one. Then found season two and just ripped through it all. It kind of reminds me of 80s teen movies like Gremlins, the Goonies and it has a lot of Stand By Me/IT in there. Looking forward to season 3...


----------



## Cli-Fi (Dec 10, 2017)

Another wonderful rendition of BLR:


----------



## Judderman (Dec 15, 2017)

I have gone through 7 of the series 2 episodes. I agree with Bugg that episode 7 with its different focus isn't as good as the others. But it's still decent. The first 6 episodes are near perfection. This is an amazing show. Inspired by, but improves upon, 80s classics. There are very few scenes that aren't excellent. I could do without some of the shy, cheesy romance scenes between two young adult characters who aren't key really. But it is part of the fun.


----------



## Danny Creasy (Dec 27, 2017)

My wife and I watched season one on the recommendation of our daughter. Wound up watching the entire season over five work nights. 

Couldn't wait for season two's release. It hit and we watched it all starting on a Friday night and finishing the next day. 

Very good TV.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2017)

I've been watching one a week, got to the last ep on Christmas eve (which was handy, seeing as it was a Christmas ep!). Excellent, super tense episode.


----------



## Dave (Aug 7, 2019)

After binge watching season 1, I've just also finished season 2. I thought season 2 was better. The pace was certainly faster. I also found season one "derivative," just as Madmax said when Lucas told her the story.


Cli-Fi said:


> season 1 was more X-files ripoff.





ctg said:


> I thought it was a homage to Elm Street, Friday 13th and all other nasty horror movies, especially as they show young adults getting drunk and partying, while the monster prowls outside waiting for opportunity.


Not to mention _Scanners_ (1980) and _E.T._ (1982) and _Gremlins_ (1984) and Super Eight (2011) and, so many other movies. Though the 1980's homage is surely part of the appeal?
I thought season 2 was more original. I even liked the episode 7 everyone seems to hate. That was an important episode to have. 011 was very naive. She would be, having spent her childhood in captivity. How else was she going to learn to be streetwise and get worldly wise. She learnt about her mother and that gave her something to be angry about. 008 taught her how to focus her anger to increase her powers. However, she could not kill the ex-orderly with the children. He was a cruel and brutal man, but killing him would be murder, and she has only killed in self-defence before. The episode taught her about who she is.


ctg said:


> IF there is going to be Season 3. At the moment the story ends quite well.





Dan Jones said:


> See, at the end of series 1 I thought it was so perfect that they'd definitely ruin it if they commissioned a series 2. Ho-hum, I was proven wrong (and happily proven wrong, I hasten to add).


Season 1 left many threads behind to pick up - the mother, the gorgondog that went down the sink, the fate of 011, the gate still being open. Season 2 has not left much. The thing is still above the school in upsidedown land, but it has no way to get through to ours. I expect that Season 3 will be quite different, with some more focus on 001 through to 011. That doesn't mean it will be bad (as far as I am concerned as I love psionic battles) but I'd doubt those who disliked episode 7 will be pleased if it turns into _The Tomorrow People_.


ctg said:


> There is a lot to be told on why Eleven and Will are such a special kids.


Wasn't Will's ability simply because he survived so long in upsidedown land and because the thing got inside him? Maybe you could say he was special because he survived when others (Barb) did not?
011 and 008 are the result of drug trials on pregnant women. That was established early on in season 1 and is the same plot as _Scanners_).


ctg said:


> I wonder, will it be exactly one year from season two ending as Chief Hopper indicated? If it happens around next Halloween, does it mean that there's so sort of ritual that opened the tear to our world in the first place?


I hadn't thought about the significance, but maybe the anniversary is important. Why would that be? It is just a man-made dating system?
You may be correct though. The portal/gate opening on the same day every year would be a SFF trope quite in-fitting with the other tropes in this series.
I'll now begin watching season 3 and find out, as I have that advantage.


----------



## ctg (Aug 7, 2019)

Dave said:


> Wasn't Will's ability simply because he survived so long in upsidedown land and because the thing got inside him? Maybe you could say he was special because he survived when others (Barb) did not?



Exactly. Will survived and Barb disappeared, therefore it is likely that Will is somehow special, just like Eleven. He is also able to see the monsters, where as others not so much. They are like normal people, even if they are at the centre of unnatural events.


----------



## Dave (Aug 7, 2019)

Not started Season 3 yet. I'm catching up on other things. Can I ask a spoilery question here? Barb is dead, right? We saw her real dead body? She hasn't gone somewhere in UpsideDownLand to become the bride of the Thing? Just asking! Because that actress was dealt a really bad hand getting written out of such a popular series so early.

I also read that they started filming season 2 almost immediately after season 1, because the child actors were ageing very fast. Season 3 doesn't have such a luxury, so I'm thinking that it will be very different just for that reason alone.


----------



## ctg (Aug 7, 2019)

Dave said:


> Barb is dead, right? We saw her real dead body?



We never saw the real body. Only assumed that she was taken by the first monster. 



Dave said:


> Season 3 doesn't have such a luxury, so I'm thinking that it will be very different just for that reason alone.



The kids are a bit more grown up, but not supremely so. It all makes still sense, as they're mostly in the age, where they start to get interested in the opposite sex. In the first two season, there's no real relationships, just an adventure and the grown up stuff is with the adults. 

Season 3 is more of a classical conspiracy, and totally unexplainable by the history and real world. The upsidedown world is more of a parallel dimension that the Department of Energy taps into in their experimental. We know that these things happen in the real world, and the first two seasons can be explained by paranormal science means, whilst the next one is more of espionage scifi. 

Thing about the espionage SF is that there not much about it out there, and I don't classify James Bond or Jason Bourne as such even if they utilise SF terms in their productions. It's just in the first two seasons of Stranger Things the Department of Energy plays that role, whilst in the next one it's reversed as a twist to the original storyline. If they continue on this track and allow kids to become teenagers at the turn of 90's, it's cool but there's not much future, if they'll keep dropping important people every season, because it creates problems.


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2019)

ctg said:


> We never saw the real body. Only assumed that she was taken by the first monster.


I'm sure there was a body under a pile of bones. When Will was first missing and they were looking for him. However, it might have been a dream sequence from Will or out of body experience of Eleven, and so it might not have been real. 

I skipped over the other stuff you wrote.


----------



## Hugh (Aug 8, 2022)

So, I've just watched the first two seasons (courtesy of recent subscription to Netflix) and found them really gripping.  I've also loved spotting the use of ideas from so many sources without it ever appearing cliched (other than the episode when Eleven meets Kali and her gang) - LOTR, Buffy, Close Encounters, ET, for starters, though I haven't watched many of the other references listed earlier in this thread.  
One of the key things for me has been that the blood and gore has not been overdone, and that there's felt a certain safety/surety in believing everything will turn out OK in the end.
I've also been very good about not looking up anything that could give me hints as to what might happen next....


----------



## Hugh (Aug 10, 2022)

And I've now watched the first two episodes of "Beyond Stranger Things 2".  While interesting, I doubt that I'll watch any further episodes.  It all seemed a bit manic and overexcited with relatively little new information.  It also definitely felt a bit odd seeing the actors being themselves (well, performing as themselves for the camera) after watching their characters onscreen.
One thing I found worrying/sad: Millie Bobby Brown (Eleven) said that she found filming the scene with Brenner (the mind projection from Kali) so upsetting that afterwards she cried for 45 minutes in the lavatory.  This seemed to be completely new information to others on the panel - Shawn Levy the director, and the Duffer Brothers.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 10, 2022)

seen a few minutes of season one, dint much like it.


----------



## Hugh (Aug 13, 2022)

Re *Beyond Stranger Things Season 2*
Despite my post above, I've now watched all seven episodes and, while I didn't learn much about Stranger Things, I thought they became less manic and more watchable as the series progressed.  
In the seventh and last episode Millie Bobby Brown (Eleven) was actually given occasional space to be heard, and spoke very articulately about how she saw her relationship with Brenner/Papa.  These thoughts appeared to be a complete surprise to the director, Shawn Levy, and to the Duffer Brothers.   Perhaps she had been coached in her role and motivation by others during production, but, given that she was only thirteen years old at the time of filming these episodes, I thought she came across as remarkably thoughtful and perceptive.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 14, 2022)

watched couple eps, dont like it at all.


----------



## ctg (Aug 14, 2022)

J Riff said:


> watched couple eps, dont like it at all.


what is the problem? kids or the plot?


----------

